# Who else is going crazy waiting for their E46?



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

It's February 14. Do you know where your Bimmer is?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *If not for this and the 'other' board, I probably would be going craz!. I ordered my car the last week of December and am due to pick it up 3/22 at the Performance Center. I personally haven't checked on ships or anything like that, I'm just focusing on Friday, March 22, 2002..!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: *


wow, someone close to me....kinda close..compared to most of you :dunno:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

jdlsc said:


> *I have an estimated delivery date of 1st or 2nd week of April. My dealer had no available cars in their allocation for Feb. builds so I'm in on the March build. My status is 111 and production is supposed to begin the week of 3/8/02. The wait is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation. But if yours is a week 10 car, it will be _finished_ with production by the week of 3/8. That's what I was told, at least...


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

For me, considering my original order would have already arrived on 2/4, I guess I'm a bit stressed. I had to reorder due to dealer lameness, and won't have my car until April. Oh, the humanity!

But, it gives me time to buy more stuff for it in the meantime and get my garage ready


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *It's February 14. Do you know where your Bimmer is? *


ARRGH!


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*final processing!!*

woo hoo! How long until en route to dealer? who cares! woo hoo! final processing!! :thumb:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: final processing!!*



rockets said:


> *woo hoo! How long until en route to dealer? who cares! woo hoo! final processing!! :thumb:    *


Me too! :thumb:

Dance a little jig... bang my head against the wall... dance a little jig... bang my head against the wall...

I now have the shakes to go along with my insomnia...

Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

This one is for you guys  :

Phases of Bimmer Ownership


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

FlyingToaster said:


> *This one is for you guys  :
> 
> Phases of Bimmer Ownership *


Yes, saw that. Very well done!

You didn't really get carjacked, though, did you?


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

No, lol.


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*released to carrier on the 19th!!!*

oh well, so much for the long weekend drives. BMW rep said it could possibly be en route to dealer before the 19th!! would have been great for holidays but *sigh*...
*cough* *cough* i think I'm coming down with something, oh no. I might miss work next week *cough* :tsk: :angel:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: released to carrier on the 19th!!!*



rockets said:


> *oh well, so much for the long weekend drives. BMW rep said it could possibly be en route to dealer before the 19th!! would have been great for holidays but *sigh* *


Same here. Rep said it might actually get on the truck tomorrow, since it was already a day ahead of schedule (was scheduled to arrive at VPC today, but actually arrived yesterday).

I really, really, really hope it makes it to Cutter tomorrow, but I think I'm probably looking at a Tuesday or Wednesday pickup.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey rockets, what do you have coming? Is it a 330i?

We seem to be very close to another in processing -- even for cars on the same boat. 

The last 4 of my VIN are 0802 -- close to yours?


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Woo Hoo!!!  

My car has been released to the carrier today so I might still be getting my car by this weekend!!

Stay tuned!!

Mike


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*Hurry Up and Wait*

I ordered my 330ci on Jan 19th. Dealer had one on orfder to be produced on Feb 3rd. He added Nav, PDC, Prem PkgSteptronic, Xenon and Steel Blue Metallic paint job. Estimated time for delivery at the Performance Center is Mar. 26th. I thought this was bad until I read all the posts on this board. I have been using my trade in, '97 528i in the interim so it really is not too much an inconvenience but I am antsy about trying out the Nav unit, and whether I will be happy downsizing from the 528i that has been a perfect machine with just 38,000K.

'94 Cad STS
'90 Jag Sov.
'83 Mercedes 380 SEC
'90 Porsche 944 Turbo
''97 Mercedes 280SE
'91 Cad Eldo
'83 Cad Eldo
'79 Cad Eldo
'76 Cad DeVille
'73 Jensen Healy delivered in West Bromwich, UK
'71 MGB delivered in Acton, UK
and many others


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

Plaz 330i said:


> *Hey rockets, what do you have coming? Is it a 330i?
> 
> We seem to be very close to another in processing -- even for cars on the same boat.
> 
> The last 4 of my VIN are 0802 -- close to yours? *


last numbers are 0823

330i
'ette
nav
split seats
bi-xenon
SP
Moonroof
18" wheels
Steel Grey


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

According to BMWNA, now the "work order has been printed..."

They advised me to check back Monday, as it will probably have been released to the carrier by then.

Heh heh... I was thinking more of checking back around noon.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rockets said:


> *
> 
> last numbers are 0823
> 
> ...


Sweet... I didn't go for the 18s... I just love those 68Ms, and the 18" wheels look like a real beeyatch to clean. 

It will be interesting to see if, god forbid, either of us have a problem, if the other one does too. We can judge whether they're "one-offs," or endemic to a certain period of time of production.


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

"According to BMWNA, now the "work order has been printed..." 

They advised me to check back Monday, as it will probably have been released to the carrier by then."

I'm curious as to why your car would take that much longer to prep than mine. I just called again to doublecheck and BMWNA told me my car is on a truck headed for the dealer. It should be here this evening and with any luck I'll be bringing her home tomorrow. Is the VPC closed on the weekend or something?

Happy for me, bummed for you, especially since your dealer is only a short drive from the VPC. Hmmm....

Mike


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SteelGray02ci said:


> *"According to BMWNA, now the "work order has been printed..."
> 
> They advised me to check back Monday, as it will probably have been released to the carrier by then."
> 
> ...


Crap. Maybe a fender or wheel got dinged on the ship, and they have to fix it. Time to call again!

(edit) Nope, still scheduled for Tuesday delivery. 

Maybe it's just a matter of them not having enough trucks to take care of every car that was offloaded. I don't know. All I know is...

I WANT MY CAR!!! :dunno:


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Bummer. Maybe they can allow you to visit it over the weekend?  

Mike


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SteelGray02ci said:


> *Bummer. Maybe they can allow you to visit it over the weekend?
> 
> Mike *


I don't think I could stand the pain! :tsk:


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*plaz plaz plaz!!!*

CAR IS EN ROUTE TO DEALER THIS MORNING!!!! COMING TO Sandy EGGO in 3 hours!!!! HEEEHEEEHEHEEEHEEEHHEEEHEEHHEEEE!!!!!!!! :lmao: :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm happy for you two. But WTF?!?


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Maybe your salesman needs to go down to Oxnard and throw his weight around. You're the closest one and the last to deliver? Doesn't sound right unless they had your car tucked way in the back of the boat and had to wait that much longer for processing.

Mike


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *According to BMWNA, now the "work order has been printed..."
> 
> *


Not that I know anything for sure but why is there a "work order"? Is it possible that the VPC found something that wasn't 100% correct that needs to be taken care of.:dunno: I hope not but as has been stated you are real close to the center so I don't understand the delay. Especially if the notion that sold units are given priority is true.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, Franco tells me that the release schedule is in the hands of the VPC people, and that he really cannot affect it at all. He also mentioned that it's unlikely there was any damage, for if there was, the car likely would not have already been scheduled for release to the carrier (it's scheduled for release next Tuesday).

Sigh. This is, without a doubt, the worst part of the wait. How frustrating!!

  :tsk:


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

My dealer just called me to tell me I won't be able to pick up my car tomorrow..... because it will be ready for me tonight!!!!  

The truck just dropped off the car and they're getting her all set up for me. Now I just need to figure out a way to get off work a bit earlier... hmmmm....

Pics soon!

Mike


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SteelGray02ci said:


> *My dealer just called me to tell me I won't be able to pick up my car tomorrow..... because it will be ready for me tonight!!!!  *


Sigh... congratulations. I'm happy for you. Really, I am.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Hey Plaz,

I decided to check back on this thread, since I remember you said yours should arrive around today??  Apparently not aye...

I know the anxiety especially it's a long-weekend coming up. Go watch a few movies or something. That should take your mind off.  Anyhoo...we will always keep an opening spot for you for our sunday drive! :thumb:



Plaz 330i said:


> *
> 
> Sigh... congratulations. I'm happy for you. Really, I am.
> 
> *


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

sorry plaz. It must be killing you. If it makes you feel better, my dealer's phone number is mysteriously not working right now. *sigh* just my luck


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I just want to go to sleep for four days.


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm a bit surprised at the quick turnaround since they just arrived at the port on Wednesday and here it is sitting at the dealer for me to pick up today. I never would have guessed they could get it done that quickly. I'm sorry it's taking yours so long, but I guess by this time next week you will have forgotten about the anxiety you'll be experiencing this weekend. I'll dedicate my first trip through the backroads to you.  

Have a great weekend and keep an eye out for the pics!

Mike


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SteelGray02ci said:


> *I'll dedicate my first trip through the backroads to you.  *


Thanks Mike! Enjoy your new baby.

I appreciate the empathy from all you guys... my wife just thinks I'm a spoiled crybaby. Maybe I am. :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I am truly going insane. I just keep calling BMWNA every few hours, hoping I might get some other answer than the one they've given me three times already.

How the hell am I going to make it through the weekend?!?

I think I might need to be medicated immediately.

It just ain't right! 

I just -- errrg -- gaaaag -- *kerplop*

{passed out on floor}


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Well, maybe being unconscious might actually make the next few days go by faster?

Let's hope so!

Mike


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Isn't she beautiful?!

Mike


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SteelGray02ci said:


> *Isn't she beautiful?!*


Gorgeous. Absolutely.

Congratulations!! I hope everything went smoothly at the dealer for you.

I'm just gritting teeth over here, but I'm pretty sure I'll make it.


----------



## hantavirus (Feb 17, 2002)

*71 days and counting*

Ordered last week, picking up in Munich on 4/28. I'm going to take it through Germany, Austria, Italy, France...and then dropping off in London. Then I get to wait another 6-8 weeks for it to come back to the States (groan).

Thank god for fellow future owners to talk to!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: 71 days and counting*



hantavirus said:


> *Ordered last week, picking up in Munich on 4/28. I'm going to take it through Germany, Austria, Italy, France...and then dropping off in London. Then I get to wait another 6-8 weeks for it to come back to the States (groan).
> 
> Thank god for fellow future owners to talk to! *


Everyone says it's worth it, but I can't even imagine the toture of TWO "waits."

Congratulations, and welcome to the 'Fest.

(looks like a particularly nasty cold you've got there in your handle.)


----------



## hantavirus (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: 71 days and counting*



Plaz 330i said:


> *
> 
> Everyone says it's worth it, but I can't even imagine the toture of TWO "waits."
> 
> ...


Well I guess for the money you save with Euro Delivery, the double wait is a small price to pay!

Hang in there, you're SOOOO close!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Beware the Ides of March!*

We pick up the 330 March 15th!








Last 4 digits of our VIN are 8980!


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Countdown timer*

I set this countdown timer up on my web site so I can see how many more days, minutes and seconds until the car arrives:

http://www.bariaur.com/e39/EuroDelivery2002.html

Only: 19 days, 2 hours, 48 minutes, 52 seconds....

That's just a guess, of course.

--gary


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

Plaz 330i said:


> *
> 
> I'm just gritting teeth over here, but I'm pretty sure I'll make it.  *


anyword yet brotherman? Dealer told me tommorrow at 1pm so I'm going to bed now and sleep my whole Sunday away.:thumb:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rockets said:


> *
> 
> anyword yet brotherman? Dealer told me tommorrow at 1pm so I'm going to bed now and sleep my whole Sunday away.:thumb: *


Not yet... thinking probably Weds., per the info so far. I'm finally at peace with it.


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*damn...*

is it 12:00pm yet? [email protected]!! stupid bladder...now back to sleep zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: damn...*



rockets said:


> *is it 12:00pm yet? [email protected]!! stupid bladder...now back to sleep zzzzzzzzzz *


LOL! Amen, brother!


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*plaz, this was SUCH a great day*

bllbllblbb pppllpplpl da da da da da da :yikes:


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*I can't believe I took this home*

damn these Germans!! I'm not supposed to love inamnimate things in such a way!!!!!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice, Rockets... I would be counting the days till I get my car... except I don't know how many days to count. GRRRRR!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: I can't believe I took this home*



rockets said:


> *damn these Germans!! I'm not supposed to love inamnimate things in such a way!!!!! *


Congratulations!! Looks beautiful!

(Today or tomorrow... today or tomorrow)


----------



## FL330CiC (Feb 11, 2002)

*Got Production info*

I just heard that my car is in week 10 production. The dealer said this means it will be built the week of March 4th and done on the 8th and in my garage by the end of March!!

I live in north Florida so the travel distance from South Carolina to me is minimal. 
I hope this is all a realistic schedule!!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*IT'S ON THE BOAT! IT'S ON THE BOAT!*


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

FL330CIC, the schedule sounds OK. My car is week 11 and it's supposed to be at the dealer in NJ around April 8. Almost 2 very long.... months.


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> IT'S ON THE BOAT! IT'S ON THE BOAT! *


Mine's on a boat, too! How long does the boat ride take?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

pod13 said:


> *
> 
> Mine's on a boat, too! How long does the boat ride take? *


Mine is on the Traviata, scheduled to dock in NJ on 2/27. Find out what ship your car is on and you can look at the schedule on www.2wglobal.com to find out when it arrives.


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*about 28 days to the west coast*

not quite sure about east coase:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: about 28 days to the west coast*



rockets said:


> *not quite sure about east coase:thumb: *


14 days to NJ VPC


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*For the record...*

... I really think I'm starting to go bonkers waiting for my car. I can't stop looking at rims and bulbs and wanting to go to Sears to buy tools and put up cabinets in the garage and get a compressor and find some new desktop pictures and screen savers and read every car magazine on the face of this here planet! HELP!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: For the record...*



Imola Ed said:


> *... I really think I'm starting to go bonkers waiting for my car. I can't stop looking at rims and bulbs and wanting to go to Sears to buy tools and put up cabinets in the garage and get a compressor and find some new desktop pictures and screen savers and read every car magazine on the face of this here planet! HELP! *


Just think how bad it would be if:

1) You didn't already have a bimmer
2) You knew it was already stateside, and less than 90 miles away for the last week, but you still couldn't have it!

BBBBbbllLArrrghttthhhhhjjjubbbawubbbabllloooooey!!


----------



## k2modx3 (Feb 13, 2002)

*first post*

I have been surfing this board for the past few weeks and this is the first time i have decided to post. I just called BMWNA today and they said that my car has been released to carrier. I'm estimating a thursday delivery and can't wait. This is my first BMW, 02 330i (pp,sp,cwp,bi-xenon). I have been going crazy for the last few days and can't wait to take it out on the road!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: For the record...*



Plaz 330i said:


> *
> 
> Just think how bad it would be if:
> 
> ...


Believe me, Plaz! We all know the anxiety pangs that you are going through right now.

But let me tell you. Soak up every second between now and pickup time, because for the rest of your life you will never forget the excitement that you felt in the hours leading up to the moment of truth.

It's shear agony right now, but in the future when you reminisce about this you'll forget about the birth pains, and only have fond memories of that countdown to ecstacy.

Just remember to post back here on occasion and remind us how much fun those first few days with the new baby are.:thumb:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: For the record...*



IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> Believe me, Plaz! We all know the anxiety pangs that you are going through right now. *


I know. I take this opportunity to apologize to the board collective for being such a whiny little crybaby beeyatch. Can't help it! :dunno:



> *But let me tell you. Soak up every second between now and pickup time, because for the rest of your life you will never forget the excitement that you felt in the hours leading up to the moment of truth.
> 
> It's shear agony right now, but in the future when you reminisce about this you'll forget about the birth pains, and only have fond memories of that countdown to ecstacy.*


It's like WAAAAY too much foreplay.



> *Just remember to post back here on occasion and remind us how much fun those first few days with the new baby are.:thumb: *


Oh, I will. Might take me a week or two, but I will. :thumb:

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2002)

Anyone know how long it takes once it hits the processing center? I ordered in the end of January...With the name of the ship I was able to find out it gets to Port Jersey on Feb 27. My dealer is only an hour from there. Any idea on time...I can't wait too much longer


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Tommy said:


> *Anyone know how long it takes once it hits the processing center? I ordered in the end of January...With the name of the ship I was able to find out it gets to Port Jersey on Feb 27. My dealer is only an hour from there. Any idea on time...I can't wait too much longer  *


Varies. My car made it to the VPC a week ago today, and I still don't have it.

Other people whose cars were on the same boat, and whose dealers are much farther from the VPC, got theirs last Friday.

I think that just like the tires (which make?), it's a crap shoot.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Argh, I still have an eta of ~23 days... I think I'm going to explode. :eeps:


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Mine is on the Traviata, scheduled to dock in NJ on 2/27. Find out what ship your car is on and you can look at the schedule on www.2wglobal.com to find out when it arrives. *


Pete...

My new 325ci is on the Traviata as well...how long ago did you order yours??


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

My order was placed on 1/25... hit production the first week of February. I can't wait till I get it.


----------



## Gettin 330Ci (Dec 25, 2001)

*Pete, How are things in GRap?*

Waiting patiently for the Traviata with my car aboard. I used to live in Grand Rapids (moved in 1999). Liked it while I was there. Now live in NY, with the added benefit of being closer to the VPC.
I'll let you know when it comes. I ordered on 1/7/02 so the wait is now really starting to bug me.
JDA


----------



## k2modx3 (Feb 13, 2002)

*PLAZ tires comment*

Plaz, I saw your comment about the tires being a crap shot. I ordered a 330i with SP among other things, and does this mean that I might not be getting the michelin pilot sports? I understand the pain of the VPC wait, my car arrived at port on last Friday and I'm taking delievery on this Saturday now. This is definatley the worst part!


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: PLAZ tires comment*



k2modx3 said:


> *Plaz, I saw your comment about the tires being a crap shot. I ordered a 330i with SP among other things, and does this mean that I might not be getting the michelin pilot sports? I understand the pain of the VPC wait, my car arrived at port on last Friday and I'm taking delievery on this Saturday now. This is definatley the worst part! *


I know M3s can come either with Pilots or Continentals. The recent M3s I've seen have the Contis. Ick.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: PLAZ tires comment*



k2modx3 said:


> *Plaz, I saw your comment about the tires being a crap shot. I ordered a 330i with SP among other things, and does this mean that I might not be getting the michelin pilot sports? *


Yup.

One never knows, do one? 

Congrats!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Pete, How are things in GRap?*



Gettin 330Ci said:


> *Waiting patiently for the Traviata with my car aboard. I used to live in Grand Rapids (moved in 1999). Liked it while I was there. Now live in NY, with the added benefit of being closer to the VPC.
> I'll let you know when it comes. I ordered on 1/7/02 so the wait is now really starting to bug me.
> JDA *


Like you, I'm waiting for the Traviata... but not too patiently. I've been on a shopping spree lately to keep my mind off the wait... at the rate I'm going I'll be too broked to even afford gas for the Bimmer whent it arrives! 

Grand Rapids is OK... Kinda boring, really. I've lived here for almost 7 years. I'm open to a change in scenery when the opportunity arises.

I placed my order 1/25. My dealer (in Kalamazoo) managed to swap an early February production slot with another dealership for me. They treat me much better than the dealership here in GR.

Anyway, good luck with your new car! Let me know when you get it.


----------



## k2modx3 (Feb 13, 2002)

*here it is*

here it is, my new 330

http://www.beemerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2905


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Can I post here? I'm going crazy waiting... :dunno:

There's too many posts here that echo exactly what I'm feeling for me not to join in. Specifically...


> I just want to go to sleep for four days.





> my wife just thinks I'm a spoiled crybaby. Maybe I am. :dunno:





> How the hell am I going to make it through the weekend?!?
> 
> I think I might need to be medicated immediately.
> 
> ...





> Dance a little jig... bang my head against the wall... dance a little jig... bang my head against the wall...
> 
> I now have the shakes to go along with my insomnia...
> 
> Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme!





> This one is for you guys :
> 
> Phases of Bimmer Ownership: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2574





> It's like some sort of perverse Saartre meets Einstein relativistic nightmare.
> 
> While approaching the event horizon (delivery day), each second is exponentially longer than the last.





> All I do is check owner's circle everyday, read the *.pdf manual over and over, while staring continuously at the pics in the brochure. I have all my car care products already bought and keep looking for things to wax, but with the lack of available surfaces, I have turned to waxing my countertops and wandering about my garage arranging the area where it will be parked. Occationaly my neighbors see me wandering about waving a can of wax and appicator "air waxing" an invisible steel grey 325i.


edit-->almost forgot one of my favorites from this thread...


> It's like WAAAAY too much foreplay.


For the record, I voted, "Yes, I'm going crazy. Someone bring me my straight jacket!" :banghead:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *For the record, I voted, "Yes, I'm going crazy. Someone bring me my straight jacket!" :banghead: *


How much longer phil?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It's at the dealer!!!!! :bigpimp:

You'll see pics tomorrow (as if you haven't seen a stock 330i yet...).  For variety, there will be some nice snow covered Pennsylvania hills in the background of this E46. 

The salesman left a message on my office phone on Saturday. I'm glad I didn't know it was there or it would have been even harder to sleep the past two nights.


----------

